# Holiday candy from Bramble berry



## green soap (Sep 10, 2013)

I received a couple of little bottles of this scent (complimentary?) with my last order of essential oils from BB.  

Any experience with this FO?  it does not smell good OOB to me, but I am not into foodie scents, or FOs for that matter....but I do sell soap and some folks like these scents.  I do use some FOs, sometimes mixed with EOs.  In this case, I was wondering if I mixed in a little peppermint EO would it smell like candy cane?  that would be OK for the holidays.  

I read the information on their web site, someone said it discolored to yellow and the reviews on the scent itself are mixed (only 3 of them so far).   Since they tend to give away the same fragrances, I figured someone here might have received the same sample and soaped it.  TIA for any information.


----------



## lsg (Sep 10, 2013)

I just received a sample and did not like the scent either.


----------



## TVivian (Sep 20, 2013)

I got this one as a sample as well. It smells super sweet with sort of a fermented undertone (like wine maybe) it doesn't smell holiday at all and I don't think adding peppermint would help. I was actually going to try and duplicate the "candy land" soap I saw on here... For my kids. Because it really smells like a kids fragrance to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## OliveOil2 (Sep 20, 2013)

I know that you are specifically interested in this FO, but I wanted to mention that Purely Peppermint from WSP has the candy cane smell. The strangest thing though is every time I mix this FO with essential oils they stick like crazy, and I use lots of citrus. I have some on the curing rack that is about 4 weeks into the cure and it is very strong. Sorry to be off topic, but I love this effect!


----------



## Moonblossom (Sep 22, 2013)

I used it in wax tarts and love the smell, I colored it red and so far it's been great I might buy a small amount to try in a small batch of CP soap and see how it goes..


----------



## PinkCupcake (Sep 22, 2013)

I got some with an order, but my bottle is only 1/2 full, so I don't have enough to make even a small 2-lb batch. I think it would be great with a little peppermint added in.


----------



## falldowngobump (Sep 22, 2013)

I just got an order yesterday from BB and I got a sample bottle of it too.  Like Pink, my bottle was 1/2 full.....it smells like wine to me.  I think if I use it, I will mix with something, peppermint would be great.


----------



## paillo (Sep 27, 2013)

Me too, got a little sample bottle and don't like the scent. Blending with peppermint EO or FO is a brilliant idea though.

I also got two loofah samples, and am way excited about them! I'm growing them in the garden this year, but they won't be mature for at least another month. Yeehah, I foresee a batch of embedded M&P!


----------



## eyeroll (Oct 27, 2013)

I finally soaped with this. I also had a small, half-full bottle I used in a 2 lb. batch, so I was hoping it would be a lightly scented batch. 

....No. It's still quite strong. I did not like this OOB and it's only slightly less offensive in the soap. Hopefully it mellows out during the cure, but right now I'm not a fan. I'm hoping my 13 year old niece will like it; it seems like a kid's fragrance to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Soap Making


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 5, 2014)

I hated this oob when I got my sample of it. I used it to make some body butter and tested a deodorant recipe and liked it better. The unrefined butter toned it down, but yes this is a strong scent with staying power.


----------



## Lilahblossom (Mar 6, 2014)

*Love this fo*

This is the only fragrance that was so wonderful in the soap that I took a bar at two days to the shower.
Just beautiful. You can't tell from oob.


----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2014)

I got a sample of that fragrance too and OOB I didn't like it. After soaping with it I had mixed feelings on it as it was so strange smelling. But it got better with cure and all the samples I gave out were actually a hit and I was asked to make more. I prefer NG jammin rock candy better though.


----------



## AnnaMarie (Mar 6, 2014)

I thought it smelled like cough syrup when I got it, and I didn't like it:thumbdown::thumbdown:  That being said I used it in some bath bombs and body powder with no issues. It smelled a little better when used in products, but I still didn't like it enough that I'll order it.
Cheers!
Anna Marie


----------



## littlepaperstars (Mar 19, 2014)

I love this fo, sad to see others don't


----------



## Jeanea (Mar 20, 2014)

My son came to me yesterday about this scent in the body butter I made. The girls at school say he smells like Christmas. He's mommy's tester.... lol. I may order it again later in the year.


----------

